# Error message when trying to upload pics.



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm getting the below message come up when trying to insert some images-

500 [iOErrorEvent type= "ioError" bubbles=false cancelable=false eventPhase=2 text= Error#2038"

any ideas? It's a new camera was I was assuming its a problem with that or the software on the laptop but I've re-installed it and still getting the same error message.

i can upload older pictures that are already on the computer fine, just every thing I've uploaded using my new camera I get that error message..

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I think the 500 means it's an internal server error so nothing to do with your software.

@Katy might be able to help


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think the 500 means it's an internal server error so nothing to do with your software.
> 
> @Katy might be able to help


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Thank you


No probs. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Monday afternoon bump, still having issues :confused1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Brook877 said:


> Monday afternoon bump, still having issues :confused1:


Are you uploading through a web browser or mobile app like Tapatalk?

If it's a web browser, which one?

What format are the photos saved in?

If you right-click one, choose properties, what is the file size?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Are you uploading through a web browser or mobile app like Tapatalk?
> 
> If it's a web browser, which one?
> 
> ...


Tried using the lap top then when that struggled I tried using my android tablet, same problem with both, laptop using Internet explorer/windows 7 iirc,

Jpeg image,

There all around 5mb, only just noticed that, that's twice the size of any thing I've posted before, is that the problem?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Brook877 said:


> Tried using the lap top then when that struggled I tried using my android tablet, same problem with both, laptop using Internet explorer/windows 7 iirc,
> 
> Jpeg image,
> 
> There all around 5mb, only just noticed that, that's twice the size of any thing I've posted before, is that the problem?


Two questions..

1. Can you make one image smaller and see if that solves the problem.

2. If not, are you able to upload other images? Just grab a pic off the web and see if that works.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Two questions..
> 
> 1. Can you make one image smaller and see if that solves the problem.
> 
> 2. If not, are you able to upload other images? Just grab a pic off the web and see if that works.


1; will do soon when I get back in,

2;



Yep, (thanks for the image Mrs)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Brook877 said:


> 1; will do soon when I get back in,
> 
> 2;
> 
> ...


ok, so you can upload other pics fine.

Let me know the outcome when you re-size one from your camera first.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Resizing has worked a treat, I didn't realise how large this camera saves the pictures,

Thanks for your help


----------

